# 20 gauge Browning Citori for sale



## GOOSEWHISPERER (Mar 4, 2006)

My friend a non hunter won a Browning Citori o/u 20 ga. gold engraved I believe he said they were pheasants new in box. I will have pics hopefully on sunday. They estimated retail is $4399.00 seem a little high to me but I am not an expert . Let me know what you guys think he wants like $3400.00

thanks jeff :sniper:


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

GOOD LUCK!!!!


----------



## GOOSEWHISPERER (Mar 4, 2006)

Well guys I learned a little more on this gun. It is a grade 6 lighting model, not sure what that means. I guess according to a area gunsmith it books out for $3723.00 and this guy wants $2900.00 what do you guys think? What does that grade 6 mean? Let me know thank guys!!


----------

